# Intro And Question



## baksteen8168

Hi guys and gals.

I'm fairly new to vaping. Been using my ego for about a month now. Actually bought it to try out the flavours and to suppliment normal smoking, but have not touched a normal cigarette since.

I was wondering if anyone sells kanger products in centurion? I am only here for this afternoon and thought I would drive to skyblue and buy a set. Should have phoned first though.... they are only a online store. Would like to pick one up today instead of waiting for it in the mail.


----------



## johan

Welcome @baksteen8168 , just pm @Derick or @Melinda - their contact details at bottom of their website: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/??


----------



## Silverbear

Try this guy, he is agent for eciggies.co.za in Centurion

Langies - check there website for contact numbers

http://eciggies.co.za/??

Alternatively you can contact eciggies.co.za HO in Moreleta Park PTA East 

Tanya or Walter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Wayne said:


> Try this guy, he is agent for eciggies.co.za in Centurion
> 
> Langies - check there website for contact numbers
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/??
> 
> Alternatively you can contact eciggies.co.za HO in Moreleta Park PTA East
> 
> Tanya or Walter


Hi and Welcome - yes, was just about to suggest Langies, he is also in centurion (on the outskirts) and usually has plenty Kanger stock - currently we only have the Kanger VV battery


----------



## baksteen8168

Thanks guys. Will look up langies.


----------



## Derick

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks guys. Will look up langies.


Cool - Langies is a good guy - will even take customers late at night if you're in a bind and he also has a nice selection of e-liquids - ask him to show you the e-pipes he makes for himself - they are stunning - unfortunately he does not want to sell them, no matter how hard I've tried

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Just got hold of Langies. Nice guy indeed. Hopefully I get everything done to pop around there quickly. Any specific brand of liquid I should look at? Been using lung buddies as that is the only ones my tobacco shop stocked? Also been using it in an ego-ce4.


----------



## Derick

baksteen8168 said:


> Just got hold of Langies. Nice guy indeed. Hopefully I get everything done to pop around there quickly. Any specific brand of liquid I should look at? Been using lung buddies as that is the only ones my tobacco shop stocked? Also been using it in an ego-ce4.


Last time I was there he had Dragon juice - which is e-ciggies own liquids and is 100% VG (I think), so lots of vapour but not a lot of flavour and he also had Totally Wicked liquids from the UK - as to which is better, difficult to say, taste is very subjective - perhaps ask him which are his best sellers and start with those


----------



## Derick

Also, if I can make a suggestion, get a mini Protank 2 from him, so much better IMO than any Ce4

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Thanks, will do. I think a 50 smoke and 50 flavour would be perfect. Haha


----------



## baksteen8168

Derick said:


> Also, if I can make a suggestion, get a mini Protank 2 from him, so much better IMO than any Ce4



Sounds good. Will have a look at those.


----------



## Derick

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks, will do. I think a 50 smoke and 50 flavour would be perfect. Haha


hehe, yeah generally PG carries the flavour better and VG generates more vapour, so I like a 50/50 blend as it seems to be the best of both worlds, but once again - taste is subjective


----------



## Matuka

Agreed - get yourself a Protank or at least an Evod, Ce4 will drive you crazy. Being in Delmas, you could also pop in to Vaping101 Mike Smit, he is situated in Edenvale.


----------



## Derick

Matuka said:


> Agreed - get yourself a Protank or at least an Evod, Ce4 will drive you crazy. Being in Delmas, you could also pop in to Vaping101 Mike Smit, he is situated in Edenvale.


Oh yeah, almost forgot about Mike, he has Dekang juices, which is where I started and I still think they make the best Vanilla flavour


----------



## baksteen8168

Matuka said:


> Agreed - get yourself a Protank or at least an Evod, Ce4 will drive you crazy. Being in Delmas, you could also pop in to Vaping101 Mike Smit, he is situated in Edenvale.



Thanks Matuka, will check him out next.


----------



## baksteen8168

Vanilla is what I am using, and loving, at the moment. Using toro rouge as well. Good flavour but a bit too acidic.


----------



## baksteen8168

Had a quick look at my oil. Vap-Aroma it is called. Time to upgrade I guess. Haha

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Matuka said:


> Agreed - get yourself a Protank or at least an Evod, Ce4 will drive you crazy. Being in Delmas, you could also pop in to Vaping101 Mike Smit, he is situated in Edenvale.


speaking of Edenvale, did you guys hear of that teacher and the porno vids?

that is just sick!


----------



## baksteen8168

Went to Langies and bought a protank mini, extra tank and coils, vv battery and some dragons vanilla and menthol. Real stand up guy. Explained the workings of the unit and also reccomended the battery over the kit I wanted to take. Also showed me all of the other goodies he had... I am definitely going back there. Also showed me the pipes he made. Beautiful! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick

baksteen8168 said:


> Went to Langies and bought a protank mini, extra tank and coils, vv battery and some dragons vanilla and menthol. Real stand up guy. Explained the workings of the unit and also reccomended the battery over the kit I wanted to take. Also showed me all of the other goodies he had... I am definitely going back there. Also showed me the pipes he made. Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Awesome, glad you got sorted - yep vv is always the better option


----------



## Silverbear

Was sure Langies would get you sorted, congratulations on your new kit, now vape happy


----------



## baksteen8168

Wayne said:


> Was sure Langies would get you sorted, congratulations on your new kit, now vape happy



Thanks Wayne. Now there is no excuse to go back to normal ciggies. Even though this rebuild I am doing is trying very hard. Haha. Thanks again for all your help. You guys are all great!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks Wayne. Now there is no excuse to go back to normal ciggies. Even though this rebuild I am doing is trying very hard. Haha. Thanks again for all your help. You guys are all great!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @baksteen8168 
Glad you could get sorted out and thanks to all the guys that helped you out. 
All the best with your new kit and do pop in and let us all know how its going on your journey
Congrats on converting from stinkies to vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @baksteen8168
> Glad you could get sorted out and thanks to all the guys that helped you out.
> All the best with your new kit and do pop in and let us all know how its going on your journey
> Congrats on converting from stinkies to vaping!



Thanks Silver. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168

Oh, guess I should show the kit. 







Sorry about the crappy cell pic...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

And the old starter kit. Lol







Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wow, great
That is super kit. Love the mPT2 and Vision Spinner
Awesome combo
I never knew the vision spinner came in blue. Thats quite cool. Mine was black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

And finally... the rebuild that is going to drive me nuts...






1984 Mazda RX7. Will hopefully be starting with her in two weeks time. Sooner if time permits. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Wow!
Amazing


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Wow, great
> That is super kit. Love the mPT2 and Vision Spinner
> Awesome combo
> I never knew the vision spinner came in blue. Thats quite cool. Mine was black



Last blue one he had. Had two more black ones too. Hehe

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Wow!
> Amazing



Thanks. Idea is to get her running in about two to three months time... buying the wife a new van, so if I have to drive an old car I might as well enjoy it. Haha

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

And as you can see, I like ky blue. Hehe

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lol, if you look at your first of the. 3 replies above I thought you were talking about the car and i thought you were saying that The blue mazda was the last blue one that Langies had. I was very confused. Lol, then I saw you were replying to my messafe about the blue spinner. 

Shows how sometimes using the reply function is better. Also shows that i must read what is being replied to

Lol

All the best for the car. If you can rebuild a car you will be able to rebuild the best vaping rebuildable....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Haha, that rebuildable Langies was busy with looks a hell of a lot more complicated than the mazda.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> Haha, that rebuildable Langies was busy with looks a hell of a lot more complicated than the mazda.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



He has a magoo it's a genesis style. They are the more complicated rebuildables

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> He has a magoo it's a genesis style. They are the more complicated rebuildables
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



See... magoo... genesis style... greek to me.  Haha. For now I will stick to the car, but I will eventually end up with one of those rebuldables.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

baksteen8168 said:


> See... magoo... genesis style... greek to me.  Haha. For now I will stick to the car, but I will eventually end up with one of those rebuldables.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


If you can do that car, you can do anything!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Matthee said:


> If you can do that car, you can do anything!



Hehe, thanks. It all comes with trial and error I guess. My inlaw is actually the one that showed me how to build rotaries. Still learning from him. Maybe I should build a rotor styled rebuildable to keep in the car. Will make a nice holder for it too.... actually that does not sound too bad... wil have to read up on these rebuildables...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

In my forgotten youth I was actually in Delmas, standing in for the Magistrate, and bought an old red Alfa Spider, which someone there was going to rebuild for me. Came to nothing in the end, but still have a soft spot for the Alfa Spider.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> Hehe, thanks. It all comes with trial and error I guess. My inlaw is actually the one that showed me how to build rotaries. Still learning from him. Maybe I should build a rotor styled rebuildable to keep in the car. Will make a nice holder for it too.... actually that does not sound too bad... wil have to read up on these rebuildables...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



See, it's starting already, careful that you don't go spending more on vaping than you do on the car 

Looking great so far, well done for taking something like that, I don't have the patience for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> In my forgotten youth I was actually in Delmas, standing in for the Magistrate, and bought an old red Alfa Spider, which someone there was going to rebuild for me. Came to nothing in the end, but still have a soft spot for the Alfa Spider.



Your honour, apologies for veering off topic

But you in a Red Alfa Spider with a Silve REO sounds like the way to go!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Matthee said:


> In my forgotten youth I was actually in Delmas, standing in for the Magistrate, and bought an old red Alfa Spider, which someone there was going to rebuild for me. Came to nothing in the end, but still have a soft spot for the Alfa Spider.



I had an Alfa gtv6 2.5 Was the most unreliable thing ever, but when everything worked, which was once every blue moon, she was the best car ever. Have a soft spot for alfas too, just not in the mood to work on one every day. When you buy an Alfa they should give you free overalls. Haha

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> See, it's starting already, careful that you don't go spending more on vaping than you do on the car
> 
> Looking great so far, well done for taking something like that, I don't have the patience for that



Yip, I think it's bitten... total cost for both is probably going to end up being almost the same. Hehe

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Your honour, apologies for veering off topic
> 
> But you in a Red Alfa Spider with a Silve REO sounds like the way to go!!



Now that sounds good!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## SVS1000

Hi from a fellow rotorhead



This was mine in 02 till 05.
76 Capella with a 13b Bridgeport

Goodluck with the rebuild

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

SVS1000 said:


> Hi from a fellow rotorhead
> 
> 
> 
> This was mine in 02 till 05.
> 76 Capella with a 13b Bridgeport
> 
> Goodluck with the rebuild



Wow, beautiful! I had a rx2. Sold her before she was complete to get funds for my house.  She was the square lights front and round lights back model.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

@SVS1000 - That looks like wesbank?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## baksteen8168

Duh... pic is so small on my phone... enlarged it to see "Wesbank" in big letters in the back... lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

